# Timing Chain issues...



## J-Rock (Apr 4, 2005)

Hi all,
I've tried searchin the forums and google with no luck...I'm in the process of changing out the timing chains/tensioners and guides and currently I'm trying to remove the bottom timing cover on a 99 Altima KA24DE... I removed the supplementary inspection/oil pan, accessories, waterpump, etc etc as well as the oil pickup/strainer. Do I need to remove the rest of the bottom half of the engine in order to remove the lower timing cover?  Thank you for any help!!!


----------



## nismobleed (Mar 29, 2005)

Hey, if you can hold out til monday I can email you a copy of ASIST's step by step.


----------



## J-Rock (Apr 4, 2005)

Yeah, I really need to know, cuz I really dont want to have to drop the crossmember in order to take off the oil pan- JUST so I can remove that lower timing cover!


----------



## J-Rock (Apr 4, 2005)

Nismo, got any info??? I need it bad ;P


----------

